# Man Cave under construction



## preacherac (Mar 21, 2012)

Progress has been slow with rough cut pine 5/8" by 12"

it is coming together....IF sanding sealer and polyurathane don;t break the bank.

preacher.


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 21, 2012)

Looking good from this end.  You're gonna love it when it's finished.  I'm kinda jealous, mine is just sheetrock and paint.  Be sure to keep us updated.  Good luck with it.

John I.


----------



## preacherac (Mar 21, 2012)

Will do thanks....


----------



## tony0345 (Mar 21, 2012)

looks like a great start


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 21, 2012)

Looking real good!  Love the look of rough  cut lumber!


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 21, 2012)

looks great.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 21, 2012)

awesome!!!!


----------



## DESIMONE (Mar 22, 2012)

Thats what I need me!!!


----------



## preacherac (Mar 22, 2012)

we have started the sanding sealer and poly. It is a BIG difference. It brings out all the character of the old yellow heart pine as well as the black pine which has the most knots.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 22, 2012)

That's gonna be some kind of pretty when you are finished.

Hoss


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 27, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## moodman (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome dude! Fixing to start mine, just bought trees, taking them to saw mill this weekend.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 18, 2012)

That looks awesome. I can only dream...


----------



## Jasper (Apr 18, 2012)

Lookin good! Keep us posted on the progress


----------



## Mac (Apr 18, 2012)

looking good


----------



## General P (Jun 25, 2012)

That's great.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 3, 2012)

That is really beautiful!

If it's okay that I call your man can beautiful.. hahah

admirable, alluring, charming, exquisite, handsome, pleasing, refined, well-formed... all work too. ;]


----------



## Redbow (Jul 5, 2012)

Thats a pretty job I am sure you will get many joyfull hours out of your man cave when its finished. Someone knows a lot about carpentry, I love those small doors you built, great craftsmanship..


----------

